# Opens up one more Widmer Hefe...



## Touch Of Death (Mar 8, 2006)

So, I'm sitting here trying to visualize three dimensional patterns of the John Paul Jones symbol from Led Zeppelin 4 and it just occured to me you can do the same thing with the Kenpo three dimensional Pattern... duh.  Lot of ovals. I have heared of the practice but had not seen it or found it usefull 'till just now.
Sean
PS I wonder if Jimmy page was trying to teach Karate


----------



## Kenpobuff (Mar 15, 2006)

Sean;

Thanks for working with me during the seminar.  We will still workout as soon as you get some real work hours, lol.  Hope you will attend the IEMAT.

I found this definition of the symbols.  Not sure he was trying to teaching karate or teach another cult, just kidding.  

http://www.inthelight.co.nz/ledzep/zososymbol.htm

Keep in touch, but not the "touch of death".

Steve


----------

